# Train crew.



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

My new Genesis SD 75M has 3 empty seats in the cabin, any idea where I can get a crew for it??


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Buy a cheapo pack of HO people and cut their legs off?

I beleve thats how its done for putting people in convertibles, etc


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Ouch !
Why didn't I think of that ?? on second thoughts, don't answer that.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

I always knew you were legless Broox!!!

ROTFWL!!!!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

hahaha. bloody oath!


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

You don't partake of a wee drop do you Broox??
I brew my own rum, yum!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, I don't mind a beer :sly:

But 10+ years ago, I did a silly thing with a bottle of rum... and just I cant bring myself to drink it anymore :laugh:


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

broox said:


> Yeah, I don't mind a beer :sly:
> 
> But 10+ years ago, I did a silly thing with a bottle of rum... and just I cant bring myself to drink it anymore :laugh:


Been there, done that, but it was 40 years ago when my second daughter was born, bit older and wiser now and have drank nothing else (alcohol wise) since I started brewing about 7 years ago, I make it 40% and drink it with Pepsi Max and ice, the locals can keep their Bundy, I'll stick to my brew.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

OHHHH What I would give for a hand made bottle of Rum!

I drink 101 or 108 proof Wild Turkey (Kentucky strait bourbon whiskey).
It helps keep ya warm on these 17f deg nights.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I routinely chop legs off the O-scale people for cab figures. They never seem to miss them, I guess because I never let them leave the cab!


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Had to cut the legs off of my engineer, N scale engines leave very little room for drivers. Kinda bothered me when I did it, but sure made him easy to place exactly where I wanted him. 

BK-R, I've never heard of homemade rum. We make our own mead but have to be cautious of explosions. Does rum have that issue as well? Just curious


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

No it's pretty safe, I distill it then you can buy the essence to make nearly anything you want to drink. You start with sugar and yeast and when that's ready (about 2 weeks) you put it through the still, the alcohol turns to steam at about 85 C. and is run through a cooling chamber to liquidfy it then through a charcoal filter a few times.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

The crew are securely positioned to drive the loco.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I thought you'd have had them the other way around. have the blue dude on the other side of the cab, with his hand hanging out the window, ready to give you a high-5 every time he gets a run around the layout


----------

